# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل کارت ورود به جلسه

## VENOM.M

من کارت تجربی و زبان رو تو یه ورق پشت و رو پرینت کردم. واسه تجربی مشکلی داره؟ زبان مهم نیس
کارت حتما باید رنگی باشه؟




ویرایش: رفتم دوباره دراوردم ممنون از پاسخ ها

----------

